# lightroom issue



## sedwards (Sep 27, 2016)

lately i have been having strange behavior with lightroom. sometimes when i move the mouse over a menu i get a bunch of squares poping up on the screen. if i click anywhere on the image they go away but as soon as i move the mouse around it starts happening again. i thought it might be my old graphics card so i bought a new one and added another 8 gigs of memory at the same time. nothing has changed . although i dont have a top of the line computer , i have way more than the min requirements .its kind of hard to explain what is happening , so i made a short video. is anyone else having a similar issue ?
https://youtu.be/3lcCDEssmsE


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 27, 2016)

sedwards said:


> sometimes when i move the mouse over a menu i get a bunch of squares poping up on the screen.



The video is helpful. It looks like a possible video driver problem to me, have you updated your video driver or installed system updates lately? You might be able to diagnose this by turning off GPU acceleration in Lightroom. This will slow down your processing, but may help identify the problem.


----------

